# Destoyer 350 ?



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Search*

Go to the toolbar on Archery Talk. Do a search for Destroyer. You may find a little info on here.


----------



## string jumper (Jun 10, 2007)

*Destroyer 350*

I bought a 08 82nd airborne and won a constitution and I sold the 82nd after 4 months of fighting to shoot a good group, Still have the Constitution, Swore I would not purchase a BowTech again....
Heard about the Destroyer and went and shot it....
MAN O MAN what a nice bow, a little noise that sounds like a empty quiver when you shoot but I was shooting a bow that only had a rest on it. 
I loved the wall and the speed, Balanced well, Just a good made bow in my eyes.
I shot a Hoyt Maxxum, and Matthews Monster and my money would go to the Destroyer.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

try a z7,,,and then buy one....I did


----------

